# 1950s era Delta sealed beam headlight and battery pack



## Rick Wolfe (Dec 24, 2022)

1950s  Delta sealed beam headlight and battery pack . Missing sealed beam  headlight but its immaculate , no rust or rot . Hard to find in this condition ! Great addition to your Monarch , Elgin , Schwinn etc. balloon tire cycle . Came out of a bicycle hoard I've been cleaning out. What you see is what is there. Prefer pay pal friends , tracked shipping to the US .


----------



## Scanner (Jan 3, 2023)

25.00


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Jan 3, 2023)

Thanks no deal


----------



## Miq (Jan 3, 2023)

This sealed beam ad is from 1952


----------



## Scanner (Jan 3, 2023)

40.00


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Jan 3, 2023)

Nd


----------

